# Solar tax



## adamski2357 (Jul 2, 2015)

Sorry if I have missed the answer but I have been through the forum and Google'd like a madman but still can't get a clear picture on the issue of solar energy tax.

my question is : If I bought a rural finca with no electricity supply at all and then installed a hybrid system ie generator backup, solar panels and a wind turbine, would I then get taxed by the Spanish Govt for generating my own power? 
:confused2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

adamski2357 said:


> Sorry if I have missed the answer but I have been through the forum and Google'd like a madman but still can't get a clear picture on the issue of solar energy tax.
> 
> my question is : If I bought a rural finca with no electricity supply at all and then installed a hybrid system ie generator backup, solar panels and a wind turbine, would I then get taxed by the Spanish Govt for generating my own power?
> :confused2:


It is my understanding that the only ones who are penalised are those who reject the mains supply which still has to be paid for (infrastructure, etc) whether you use or not. If there is no supply to the finca, I believe you will be off the hook as far as paying a special tax for generating your own electricity.


----------



## adamski2357 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you, I did hope that was the case but it's reassuring to hear from someone else. Spanish regs can be a little confusing


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think Baldilocks is correct. The tax is aimed at people using solar panels and the new Tesla batteries to store energy. But even if you generate all your own power with some to spare, you will no longer be able to sell it back into the national grid.

However this barmy idea is still only in draft stage and hopefully will be dropped after the next election. :fingerscrossed:

Spain turns its back on the sun | In English | EL PAIS


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

> Only off-grid consumers who have their own, completely independent energy-production systems will be able to use batteries without being penalized for it.


Government to tax consumers who store their own renewable energy | In English | EL PAIS


----------



## adamski2357 (Jul 2, 2015)

That is a really useful response thank you. The finca has a generator and we can now add a couple of panels and wind turbine without worrying about a ?30M fine!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

New amendments to the draft proposals due to be approved in September:

Renewable energy in Spain: Spanish government rethinks tax on small-scale solar power producers | In English | EL PAÍS


----------



## adamski2357 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for this will study closely


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Madliz said:


> New amendments to the draft proposals due to be approved in September:
> 
> Renewable energy in Spain: Spanish government rethinks tax on small-scale solar power producers | In English | EL PAÍS


Still very complex. Suppose I want to generate my own electricity, use the mains as back-up but don't want to sell any surplus to the electricity companies? As far as I could see, it doesn't say. Wait and see, I guess.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Madliz said:


> New amendments to the draft proposals due to be approved in September:
> 
> Renewable energy in Spain: Spanish government rethinks tax on small-scale solar power producers | In English | EL PAÍS


Looks like one of the rare cases where signing online petitions actually had an effect!

Record petition against Spanish tax on solar self-consumption and storage | PV-Tech Storage


----------



## Keithtoon (May 7, 2015)

Hola, So i was wandering will this become a common site????

Best solar water heaters available on the market | Ecofriend

I am not associated to this company just randomly searched!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It already is in a number of places. Personally I would avoid the type that has an external storage tank, apart from the fact that they can look unsightly, they can add considerably to the weight on the roof. Our tank is just inside the loft and the panel is almost unnoticeable.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Keithtoon said:


> Hola, So i was wandering will this become a common site????
> 
> Best solar water heaters available on the market | Ecofriend
> 
> I am not associated to this company just randomly searched!!!


Yes quite common now & seen everywhere as most loft spaces on older places cannot be accessed so these are mounted straight onto the roof.
Weight is taken by the concrete roof trusts so if done right there are no issues.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

VFR said:


> Yes quite common now & seen everywhere as most loft spaces on older places cannot be accessed so these are mounted straight onto the roof.
> Weight is taken by the concrete roof trusts so if done right there are no issues.


But many older properties (ours included) do not have concrete roof trusses and just have beams made of poplar tree trunks overlaid with caña.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> But many older properties (ours included) do not have concrete roof trusses and just have beams made of poplar tree trunks overlaid with caña.


Not that old !
Anyway you had a new roof installed (did you not)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

VFR said:


> Not that old !
> Anyway you had a new roof installed (did you not)


Yes but since the basic roof was sound, the old tiles were stripped off, a waterproof membrane laid, then the new tiles on top so the old poplar beams and caña are still there and we have had insulation added between the beams so it is really quite snug in the attic in the winter and makes a useful extra lounge and place for SWMBO to do class preparation. The flue cavity from the log burner is vented into it so when the chimenea is alight, a good bit of waste heat is recovered and put to use -we have wardrobes up there as well, storing the out-of-season clothes which are kept warm, dry and free from damp.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Why Solar Homeowners in Spain are Angry

Hopefully parliament see sense when the proposed changes are debated this month.

“There are reasons we live by contract rules,” he said. “If you keep changing the rules of the game, then, after a while, your friends don’t want to play. The government has lost credibility.”


----------

